

Comprehensive tutorial for the pedestal-app library - rkneufeld
https://github.com/pedestal/app-tutorial

======
thifm
Very awesome! <3 <3 <3 I have used pedestal previously for a basic pet project
and learn some clj, the docs from it are very impressive.

For those trying to get started with datomic I advise you to try it out with
the pedestal.io tutorial, it worked very smooth for me.

------
nickik
This is really cool stuff, I thougth about a end-to-end one language
envoirment for some time, with this and Datomic you get everything from in
browser up to database query in one language and with one data transmistion
format (EDN).

I just started with this but it looks very well thought out. I allready have a
project lined up that I can try this on.

------
timdorr
I realize this will not typically be the entry point for a user, but it took
me a bit of clicking to actually figure out what pedestal-app even is (a
Closure web app framework, by the way).

